# African Grey Parrot Help.



## SammyJo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello :welcome:

So, if anyone has any experience with parrots please would you be so kind and spare 5 mins of your time to help me  

My step-mother is disabled and always wanted a parrot, so last year she got the chance to rehome 2 birds, George, and Pip. 
Everything was fine, 
Until all of a sundden, (within the last 3 weeksish) we have noticed that there is something wrong with Pip's beak and it looks compleletly different too George's. He's eating fine, cleaning himself, but he has gotten a bit tatty around his tail feathers. 


Does anyone have any idea what's happened? 
Is it overgrown or something? 
Also, If a vet is needed to trim to or something, will they gas him out or do it when he's awake? 

thank you..


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

looks to be a bit over grown.That vet can trim it he may not need to be sedated if he's calm.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 13, 2009)

Also, just been told that he has been crossing it over, like, the top over the bottom, and it doesnt seem to cause him any problems at all!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

As already suggested, a trip to a good avian vet is in order

Beak problems like this can be caused by several things so best to seek some help. Illness, poor diet & when young, poor hand feeding techniques can all cause the crossover your talking about.

You aslo mention the tail feathers being tatty - in what way? Is his bottom clean or is it messy? He couldsimply be moulting like many parrots will be right now.


----------



## Merifield (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi 
The bottom mandible looks well over grown.
It will need trimming by a vet. Do NOT try and do it yourself as if you make it bleed it is very hard to stop.
Donna


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 13, 2009)

carlycharlie said:


> As already suggested, a trip to a good avian vet is in order
> 
> Beak problems like this can be caused by several things so best to seek some help. Illness, poor diet & when young, poor hand feeding techniques can all cause the crossover your talking about.
> 
> You aslo mention the tail feathers being tatty - in what way? Is his bottom clean or is it messy? He couldsimply be moulting like many parrots will be right now.


He's totally clean, just a few scruffy feathers. 

thank you all so muchly


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Does he have things to chew on & rub his beak against? Concrete/Pedi perches & things like willow or apple branches help keep birds beaks trim, but yours will need an initial trim by a vet with a special tool for the job as both upper & lower mandibles look rather long


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 13, 2009)

carlycharlie said:


> Does he have things to chew on & rub his beak against? Concrete/Pedi perches & things like willow or apple branches help keep birds beaks trim, but yours will need an initial trim by a vet with a special tool for the job as both upper & lower mandibles look rather long



Yeahh, his cage is packed full of Pedi perches, but noticed recently that he has taken to like rubbing his beak againest everything he can get his claws on! at the moment hes sitting on top of a door rubbing it. So im guessing its miight be causing a small problem for him. 
But thank you  

Will deffoo get him to the vets after this weekend is over


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I would speak to Zooman (Colin) he is pretty clued up on his parrots  he offerd me some great information, and taught me a thing or two. 

chances are he posts late and will probibly spot the thread tonight : victory:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Some amzing advice already given by Charlie who, like Colin, is a bit of a bird guru 

gorgeous grey you have there - good luck with getting his beak sorted xx


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

No problem : victory: good luck with the handsome chappy :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

That lower mandible certainly looks overgrown, which is making the upper mandible push forward more than normal, hence why the Grey looks like his beak is open quite wide. Its important to take him to an avian vet (a vet who is experienced in treating birds) rather than just taking him to a normal small animal vet. Do you know if there is an avian vet near you?

Once the Grey's beak has been trimmed, provide him with plent of chewable toys in his cage. Cheap wooden toys, fruit tree or willow tree branches, cardboard tubes & hard foods will help to keep his newly-trimmed beak in good shape.

As regards the pedi-perches, you say his cage is full of them. I would only have one in a parrot's cage, as if a parrot spends too much time on them, they can wear away the scales on the feet, & can lead to foot infections, bumble foot, etc. Provide a variety of perch textures, widths & materials for healthy feet & trim claws.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> Some amzing advice already given by Charlie who, like Colin, is a bit of a bird guru
> 
> gorgeous grey you have there - good luck with getting his beak sorted xx


 
:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: thanks, but I am no Guru......just got experience with African Greys and other parrots of course.......plus Colin/Zooman & I are often on the same page with regards info - we do actually compare notes now & then lol

I think with any parrot, if in doubt go find a good avian vet in your area, or be prepared to travel to get good treatment & advice - birds are great at hiding illness until its often too late.......so learning to spot tell tale signs of things not being quite right is generally the best way forward.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: thanks, but I am no Guru......just got experience with African Greys and other parrots of course.......plus Colin/Zooman & I are often on the same page with regards info - we do actually compare notes now & then lol


Im no guru either, but like Ken, I have a huge interest in all things parrot, & have spent much of my own time doing my own research & then putting what I have learnt into practice. And yes, me & Ken do talk parrot every so often haha


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 13, 2009)

thank you so much everyone


----------

